# Al33 in hospital *Updated 5/24*



## baldfish (May 23, 2011)

Keep Al in your thoughts and prayers today and tomorrow. When I talked with him today he called me from the Kennestone Hospital. He said his left arm and chest were hurting him this morning.When a friend stopped by and saw him the friend made him go to the hospital. He's been ther since and they are keeping him overnite to do more test tomorrow. On the phone was groggy and on meds so I didn get that much info. T chips is gonna contact his daughter and get more details


----------



## longbowdave1 (May 23, 2011)

My prayers are with you Al!


----------



## BkBigkid (May 23, 2011)

Prayers and well wishes on the way for AL, 
Please keep us informed.


----------



## TNGIRL (May 23, 2011)

Many Many prayers sent up for Al's recovery......Get Better quickly my friend!!!!


----------



## Garcia Mitchler (May 23, 2011)

I was hauled away in the ambulance 2 nights ago for the same thing (I've had major heart surg). They kept me for 24 and did a Nuc Stress test and I checked out, and I pray Al does too. Heart trouble is VERY scary and humbling...


----------



## T Harris (May 23, 2011)

Al, we can't have you in the hospital.   You need to get well and get back with us on the range.

Terry Harris


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (May 23, 2011)

baldfish said:


> Keep Al in your thoughts and prayers today and tomorrow. When I talked with him today he called me from the Kennestone Hospital. He said his left arm and chest were hurting him this morning.When a friend stopped by and saw him the friend made him go to the hospital. He's been ther since and they are keeping him overnite to do more test tomorrow. On the phone was groggy and on meds so I didn get that much info. T chips is gonna contact his daughter and get more details



Calm down everyone!

Just got off the phone with Al and he sounded OK. He's had a few tests and has a couple more scheduled later today. I believe a stress test is scheduled for tomorrow. He did NOT have a heart attack just some pain in his arm. (he shot the bow all day Sat at TBG)

Save your prayers for those who are really sick and maybe for those poor nurses who will have to put up with him for the next 18 hours or so.

I know Al appreciates all your thoughts and wishes.

We love you Al!


----------



## Muddyfoots (May 23, 2011)

Hang in there Buddy!

I know the nurses will be tired of all the picture takin...


----------



## Buck (May 23, 2011)

get well soon Mr Al!!!


----------



## robert carter (May 23, 2011)

Get well soon.RC


----------



## gurn (May 23, 2011)

Heck better or not were gonna pray for ya anyhow.
Hope ya patch up quick.


----------



## yamapup (May 23, 2011)

Al is definitely one of the good guys. I know we all want to see him at the next  shoot. Get well, Al , despite yourself.Pup


----------



## John V. (May 23, 2011)

Glad to hear that things are looking more positive. Scary stuff.

Prayers and best wishes sent.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 23, 2011)

Got you in our thoughts and prayers, Al. Speedy recovery...


----------



## Nitro (May 23, 2011)

Get home soon Mr Al!!!!!!!!

Glad to hear it was a minor scare.


----------



## boneboy96 (May 23, 2011)

Hope your up and about in a day or three Al!


----------



## John Cooper (May 23, 2011)

thinking of ya Bud...... and you know we are praying also!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Unicoidawg (May 23, 2011)

Me and Rach hope you get to feeling better Mr. Al.


----------



## returntoarchery (May 23, 2011)

Yep Hang in there Al.  Plenty folks have thought they had indigestion and it was more serious. Best to be safe and spend a time entertaining the nurses. Get out there and fling some more arras when you're up to it.


----------



## trad bow (May 23, 2011)

Take care buddy and we are praying for you.


----------



## Bonaire-Dave (May 23, 2011)

Al, Get rested up for June 4 & 5. - Snellville-Dave


----------



## WildWillie (May 23, 2011)

Get Well Soon Buddy,Prayers sent.


----------



## SELFBOW (May 23, 2011)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> Calm down everyone!
> 
> Just got off the phone with Al and he sounded OK. He's had a few tests and has a couple more scheduled later today. I believe a stress test is scheduled for tomorrow. He did NOT have a heart attack just some pain in his arm. (he shot the bow all day Sat at TBG)
> 
> ...



Dangit I just made his Eulogy video w the perfect song


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 23, 2011)

You're in our thoughts and prayers Al. Get to feeling better real soon.


----------



## Lorren68 (May 23, 2011)

You are in my thoughts and prayers my friend. I whish you a speedy recovery.


----------



## JustUs4All (May 23, 2011)

Go easy on those nurses Al.  Hope you are out soon.


----------



## snook24 (May 23, 2011)

Get well soon


----------



## dutchman (May 23, 2011)

Hope you feeling fine, Al. Did you enjoy that hospital supper?


----------



## rapid fire (May 23, 2011)

Hope you're feeling better Mr. Al.


----------



## Bubbaforsure (May 23, 2011)

Al...We are Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers
Get better soon....


----------



## SOS (May 23, 2011)

Dang....don't scare us like that!  I'll be he has the nurses figuring out where to put a blob target on the hall so he can shoot.  Probably needs to do something...bet he's driving them nuts already.  Heal fast, my friend.


----------



## lagrangedave (May 23, 2011)

Get well soon Al. Prayers sent>


----------



## Allen Oliver (May 23, 2011)

Al I hope you are up and chasing those nurses around real soon Get Well my good friend.


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 23, 2011)

Hope you're feeling better and back up and at'em soon, Al.


----------



## Barry Duggan (May 23, 2011)

Better safe than sorry. Hope all goes well tomorrow.


----------



## pine nut (May 23, 2011)

Best wishes for a good report tomorrow.  We do not want to do without you!  Get well fast and keep on keeping on.


----------



## hogdgz (May 23, 2011)

Praying for you AL!!!

Dont yall know AL is gonna Flirt with them nurses.

Get well soon AL, we cant have you laid up in the hospital for to long.


----------



## Keebs (May 23, 2011)

Run them nurses ragged, Al, you're worth it!!
Hoping for a great report!!


----------



## Resica (May 23, 2011)

Get well soon Mr. Al!!


----------



## j_seph (May 23, 2011)

Get well soon Al


----------



## Headshot (May 23, 2011)

Sent prayers up for you.  Get well soon.


----------



## emusmacker (May 23, 2011)

Prayers sent Mr Al, hope you get better soon.


----------



## sawtooth (May 23, 2011)

Prayers from me and Terrah. We're wishin' you a speedy recovery.  I know you're tough as woodpecker lips... leave them nurses alone...


----------



## FERAL ONE (May 23, 2011)

you are in our thoughts as well sir !!!


----------



## Buckbuster (May 23, 2011)

Get out of the hospital Al, I need to come see you at home, not the hospital.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (May 24, 2011)

hogdgz said:


> Praying for you AL!!!
> 
> Dont yall know AL is gonna Flirt with them nurses.
> 
> Get well soon AL, we cant have you laid up in the hospital for to long.



I went last night and visited for a while. Unless something dramatic happens, there won't be much flirting going on with that crew! Definitely a reason why that bunch worked at night during low-light conditions. 

Al's doing good under hospital conditions and should be having a stress test this morning and hopefully headed home afterwards.


----------



## jmfauver (May 24, 2011)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> I went last night and visited for a while. Unless something dramatic happens, there won't be much flirting going on with that crew! Definitely a reason why that bunch worked at night during low-light conditions.
> 
> Al's doing good under hospital conditions and should be having a stress test this morning and hopefully headed home afterwards.



Thanks for the updates....Al be good or we will send some of the WOW nurses to take care of you


----------



## RogerB (May 24, 2011)

You need praying for, even if your not sick, so we're going to do it!!


----------



## belle&bows (May 24, 2011)

Best of luck with your tests today Al. Prayers for your quick recovery....."just 30 more minutes on the treadmill, Mr. Chapman"


----------



## Jayin J (May 24, 2011)

Prayers Sent


----------



## 2wheelfoster (May 24, 2011)

The Foster's are praying for you Al!


----------



## Bowana (May 24, 2011)

Get well soon Al!


----------



## Apex Predator (May 24, 2011)

We are all thinking of you buddy!  Said a prayer for a good diagnosis!


----------



## dm/wolfskin (May 24, 2011)

Thinking and praying for ya Big AL. Mike


----------



## K80 (May 24, 2011)

Hope everything checks out okay Al!


----------



## Keebs (May 24, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> Thanks for the updates....Al be good or we will send some of the WOW nurses to take care of you


 Just for that he ain't gonna behave, he LOVES his WOW's, like we Love him!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (May 24, 2011)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> I went last night and visited for a while. Unless something dramatic happens, there won't be much flirting going on with that crew! Definitely a reason why that bunch worked at night during low-light conditions.
> 
> Al's doing good under hospital conditions and should be having a stress test this morning and hopefully headed home afterwards.



If Ta-ton-ka turning his nose up,  the nurse do not stand a chance with AL .


Get well soon AL, we have some shooting to do.


----------



## jmfauver (May 24, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Just for that he ain't gonna behave, he LOVES his WOW's, like we Love him!!



Just want him to know we care (  that and according to reports the WOW's would be a major improvement )


----------



## secondseason (May 24, 2011)

Hope everything goes well.  Our thoughts are with you!


----------



## Barry Duggan (May 24, 2011)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> I went last night and visited for a while. Unless something dramatic happens, there won't be much flirting going on with that crew! Definitely a reason why that bunch worked at night during low-light conditions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## WTM45 (May 24, 2011)

Al just wanted some air conditioning, cool tile floors under his bare feet and someone else to do the cookin' and cleanin' for a spat.
Just kiddin' Al!  

Hope all is quickly found to be well and you are back in the saddle ASAP!


----------



## Ellbow (May 24, 2011)

Glad to hear he is doing okay ! Whew! Don't scare us like that Al!!!

Now....where are the pics of the nurses????
I know you he took some...  
El


----------



## ngabowhunter (May 24, 2011)

Hope your feeling better today and everything checks out.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (May 24, 2011)

Hope everything checks out ok today. I can bring some food by the house... Lemme know


----------



## Slasher (May 24, 2011)

Hope you're doing well AL! Prayers going out for ya... Beware of them nurses and watch you're backside or your frontside... them robes they give are defective and leave some parts vulnerable...


----------



## Arrow Flinger (May 24, 2011)

You are in my prayers my Friend.


----------



## Stickbow (May 24, 2011)

Al ... thoughts are with you. Best wishes. You need to recover quickly .... i've got some humble pie hunger pains...LOL. See you soon.


----------



## 2wheelfoster (May 24, 2011)

Wonder what kinda stress test it was? One of them standing turkeys at 20+ yards with about two dozen trees and bushes in the way and that dadgum metal ring infront of the kill zone

Hope to see ya at Appling this weekend Brother Al!


----------



## bigox911 (May 24, 2011)

Now I know why Merr's nurse friend that works at Kennestone called her last night complaining about some guy with a patch harassing her...talking about special catheters and the like 

Get well Al!


----------



## elfiii (May 24, 2011)

Dang Al! Rest up, give the nurses fits and get back in the fight soon!


----------



## Big Rick (May 24, 2011)

Al, I hope you recover soon, you are in my prayers.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (May 24, 2011)

AL has made it Home.  His doc said that his cardio system is fine. From my understanding more of a high back problem.  I am sure he will post later tonight. 


AJ


----------



## WTM45 (May 24, 2011)

Good news!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 24, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> AL has made it Home.  His doc said that his cardio system is fine. From my understanding more of a high back problem.  I am sure he will post later tonight.
> 
> 
> AJ


----------



## boneboy96 (May 24, 2011)

That's great news!


----------



## LongBow01 (May 24, 2011)

Prayin


----------



## longbowdave1 (May 24, 2011)

Good news for you Al!


----------



## TGUN (May 24, 2011)

Just saw this. Glad everything is good. Still prayed for you. How many doctors and nurses are coming to the June Shoot? (we know you converted someone)


----------



## Al33 (May 24, 2011)

Thank you all, each  and every one of you, for your prayers and both kind and humorous words!! I am humbled by the responses. I arrived home about 3 PM today.

Here is the prognosis after a battery of tests yesterday and this morning;
My heart is in great shape so not even remotely likely to have a heart attack. I passed the stress test with flying colors and the dye did not indicate I had any blockages anywhere, however, it showed a pretty good size mass in my left breast the doc was concerned about. He advised I needed to have it checked out immediately. The pain in my arms is likely being caused by a ruptured disc in my neck but I will need an MRI to determine for sure. In the meantime I will just have to take pain meds and refrain from anything strenuous, even shooting a bow.
I have never experienced anything quite like this. The pain in both arms runs the entire lengths of my arms even into my pinky fingers and at times is extremely severe. It comes and goes without any known reasons as to why.
I will be busy the rest of this week trying to get appointments with the appropriate doctors for the MRI and the breast issue. The best news is I have two wonderful daughters and some awesome friends to help me get through this and with any other needs I might have that I cannot meet myself.

Again, thank you all so much for your concerns and prayers!

God bless you all,


----------



## Unicoidawg (May 24, 2011)

Hey old buddy good to see your out and about....... Hopefully they'll be able to straight everything out for you. Continued prayers......


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 24, 2011)

Keep us posted Al. Can't help you out too much from down here in Albeeeny, but when I get back in town on a regular basis I'll be checkin up on you.


----------



## pnome (May 24, 2011)

Take care and rest up.   You've got plenty of time before bear season.


----------



## SOS (May 24, 2011)

Good luck to you, neck discs are a funny thing.  My wife has had 2 fusions, find a good doc!


----------



## dawg2 (May 24, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> AL has made it Home.  His doc said that his cardio system is fine. From my understanding more of a high back problem.  I am sure he will post later tonight.
> 
> 
> AJ


----------



## snook24 (May 24, 2011)

Glad your ok hope you get it all taken care of and done with quickly


----------



## FVR (May 24, 2011)

Good to see you at home.

Take Care and take it easy.


----------



## hogdgz (May 24, 2011)

Glad ur ok AL, we have been praying for you.


----------



## CAL (May 24, 2011)

Hey Al,haven't been on in a while but wish you the best in recovery.I have had the arm pain ,tingling,going to sleep.Especially when I lay my elbows on a table or lay down on my back and try to read a book.Was corrected with surgery,removed two disk and ground of several spurs.Good as new now.Good luck with your prognosis.Be glad to help any way I can!


----------



## Hoss (May 24, 2011)

Good to hear you are doing OK Al.  Now I happen to know that conditions like that are brought on by too much chocolate cake.

Hoss


----------



## bamabird (May 24, 2011)

In HIS Grace and Mercy,Brother.See you again soon,I'm sure.Prayerfully,Tony Smith


----------



## Rare Breed (May 24, 2011)

Get well soon ! Bud. Glad to hear everything went well with the ticker tests.


----------



## Eddy M. (May 24, 2011)

take care Al --- but as a RN I would like to tell ya    --- keep quite -- take a nap-- don't bother the nurses-- and love the bow target ya sold me -- get better real soon


----------



## missalot (May 24, 2011)

glad your ok AL, im no doc ,but it sounds like a ruptured disc pinching a nerve in your neck ,had the same thing happen to me ,except on my lower part ,of the body, legs and feet,had to have a disc removed last year and a spinal fusion done ..took 9 long months ,hope you get better without surgery....take care


----------



## Jake Allen (May 24, 2011)

Proud to hear you are home brother.
If you are in need, please let me know.


----------



## T.P. (May 24, 2011)

Dang, turkey slayer, I just saw this thread. Glad to read you're home from the hospital and I hope your follow-up visit turns out with great news also. Prayers sent from here also.

Good luck, Al!


----------



## Lorren68 (May 24, 2011)

Glad to hear you are home.  I will still be praying for you my friend


----------



## TNGIRL (May 24, 2011)

Al, I am most sincerely HAPPY that you are back home now. I know those nurses loved you as a pt, cause you are Al !!!!! I am thankful that you were home when this happened and you got help so quickly!!!! Might have been somewhere like the Chick!!!!!  You most assuridly have many friends here for help.....just let anyone of us know.
And guess what?????


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 24, 2011)

Al glad to hear you are home, and resting easy!!........Sorry I'm so late catching up with this!!.........Work has been taking up too much of my time here lately!!

If you need anything just let me know, and I will send baldfish over


----------



## dpoole (May 25, 2011)

glad you are home and no heart problems. Will keep you in my prayers on the other issues and wish you a speedy recovery, get well soon my friend.


----------



## jmfauver (May 25, 2011)

Glad to hear your home Al...Please keep us posted...You are in our thoughts and prayers...


----------



## belle&bows (May 25, 2011)

Great news on the ticker Will continue to pray for your healing. Best of luck with the tests my friend. Keep us posted.

David


----------



## BkBigkid (May 25, 2011)

Great News on the Ticker, 
Get the test on the other stuff and relax....


----------



## Keebs (May 25, 2011)

Al33 said:


> Thank you all, each  and every one of you, for your prayers and both kind and humorous words!! I am humbled by the responses. I arrived home about 3 PM today.
> 
> Here is the prognosis after a battery of tests yesterday and this morning;
> My heart is in great shape so not even remotely likely to have a heart attack. I passed the stress test with flying colors and the dye did not indicate I had any blockages anywhere, however, it showed a pretty good size mass in my left breast the doc was concerned about. He advised I needed to have it checked out immediately. The pain in my arms is likely being caused by a ruptured disc in my neck but I will need an MRI to determine for sure. In the meantime I will just have to take pain meds and refrain from anything strenuous, even shooting a bow.
> ...



 Good News, Al, keep us posted on the doc visits, ya hear??


----------



## elfiii (May 25, 2011)

Great news Al! Hope all the Drs. give you a free pass soon!


----------



## gurn (May 25, 2011)

Man do exactly what doc tells ya. Maybe we can meet up when I get ta Gawga.


----------



## Joe "JC" Coots (May 25, 2011)

OK, that's it, no more quadruple rounds at the NZ shoot ever again! 

Glad you are OK brother, prayers for healing and a full recovery. Talked to Dad tonight, he said to tell you he and the Gideons would "throw-down" for you too.


----------



## Al33 (May 25, 2011)

I certainly do not mean to bring this subject up again but promised many I would report back so please excuse me.

Good news!!!! I have not had any serious arm pains today and my primary care physician said it would be OK for me to shoot my bow and pretty much do what I want as long as I do not over-do it. She prescribed two weeks of prednisone to help prevent/alleviate any other arm pain attacks. This means I will be heading out in the morning to make the Appling Bow Hunters shoot.

I will be scheduled for an MRI next week as well as other exams but the doc will need to review the reports of the Kennestone Hospital doctors first.

Thank you all again for the kind words, concerns, and especially the prayers because they are definitely working. \o/ BTW, I enjoyed the humorous posts too.


----------



## j_seph (May 25, 2011)

Hang in there Al


----------



## Tailfeather (May 25, 2011)

Keeping you in my prayers, Al.


----------



## snakekiller (May 25, 2011)

Al. just got on this thing hope you continue to heal and improve you are in mine and Bobbies prayers


----------



## Shane Whitlock (May 25, 2011)

Al, glad to hear, it is not as bad as everyone thought. Hope you get well soon. As you can see, you have alot of friends on here counting on you. hope to see you ,soon


----------



## TNGIRL (May 25, 2011)

I don't like being anything negative at all!!!!......but PLEASE pay attention to where the EMS station is at Appling (I remember there being one last year, as I talked to the gals in the buggy) stay well hydrated, eat a banana or take potassium by mouth, and don't over do it. OK I'm off my platform.....just want you to be well!!!!luvu Al!!!!
(and you can call and check in with me every hour or so if you want!!!!!!) just teasing!!!


----------



## OconeeDan (May 26, 2011)

Al, I just saw this, and am glad you are OK.

But you found out....you are loved by many people ( including me).  And no one deserves it more.

Dan


----------



## Dirty44Dan (May 27, 2011)

Al, you are the champ!  Thank the Lord you are OK.
Have fun at ApPling.
Dan and Molly


----------



## TIMBERGHOST (May 27, 2011)

Glad you are back on your feet.  Take it easy and drink plenty of fluids out in that heat my friend.


----------



## southwoodshunter (May 27, 2011)

Glad you are doing better Al !!!! Take care of yourself..


----------

